# Do you all notice a Humeral spot on Ternetzi's?



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

I have noticed on my terns and on pics of others, a humeral spot. Agreed?


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

A pic of Raptors Tern on the right.....

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/up...-1067456397.jpg


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

mine dont have any showing up... :smile:

Yours has one though....


----------



## Reich (Oct 1, 2003)

do terns have humeral spots? thought caribes only have ones...


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

The pic I provided was a picutre of Raptors Ternetzi...give all props to him for his beautiful fish...anyway, my terns at home have the same spots....interesting ehh?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

here's my 2


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

nice Terns Harley!

nice and fat....

I am going to buy a 12 incher plus some day soon...I guess when I win the lottery


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Thank you Sir....








Your fish are not to bad themselves now..... :smile: 
Love the shoal you have.....


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

have you seen my shoal?

not since I got my piraya and newest tern with MONSTER teeth showing...I'll get pics up soon!!

I have the best tern in the world...I have never seen a pygo show so much teeth naturally!! A TRUE KILLER.....


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I do remember seeing your pics before ..especially of that tern you have...Plus I read your sig...








And I have not seen your new fish yet...but Im still waiting..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

well some people have rbp that have humeral spots on them


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

I don't have a digital camera yet, but the ternetzi i have has a very deep humeral spot when the lights are off.


----------



## peter101 (Oct 5, 2003)

i have one on my tern 2
like outie said : its much more visible when the lights are turned off
weird
i never really noticed it until i looked for it


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Mine has a pretty good humeral spot most of the time


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Death in # said:


> well some people have rbp that have humeral spots on them


 my reds do and so does judazzz's
dixon


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

my rhom has a humeral spot showing when he is with dark substrate and in dark areas (no light)


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

phishin's p's are nice. a sight to see


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The humeral blemish is common to many piranas. What makes it distinctive is if it is fixed such as cariba, certain rhombeus, eigenmanni, humeralis to name a few.

Water parameters tend to either washout the blemish or the fishes age.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

here are some picks of my ternz


----------

